# New Sig P250 owner



## SigSauerP250 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello i recently purchased a Sig Sauer P250C. 40 cal. This is my first gun (i have shot other guns before but this is my first gun i purchased). I believe it is a Gen 1 and was wondering how i could tell if it was made later on after some of the bugs were worked out by Sig? I know the logo is different on gen 2's and a few other things thats why i am sure its a gen 1. Is there a way i can find the build date? Im hoping i dont get one that has some of the problems as i am a newb with owning and fixing my own gun. I loved it when i first held it and am excited to get it, but after seeing and reading some reviews i worried that maybe i got an old one that the shop was just trying to get rid of(on sale). Thanks for any info and advice as im looking to learn as much as possible about these guns. How do most feel about there p250?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've owned both generations of P250's. There were a couple of small changes made to the FCU in the gen 2, but nothing that made a huge difference in the gun itself. Did you purchase a new 250 ? If yes, the manufacture date is on the side of the case. If not, you can google search the serial number to ascertain the build date. I've never had any issues with either generation. If you have an early gen 1, call Sig and see about the upgraded parts. If you have some mechanical ability, you can intall the parts yourself.


----------



## SigSauerP250 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Yes i bought a new one, will pick it up on thursday and will check it out. What kind of ammo do you use in your 250? I am lost as to what kind to buy haha also where is the best place to get extra mags and a holster? Thanks again


----------



## dimarrco (Apr 23, 2013)

SigSauerP250 said:


> Thanks for the info. Yes i bought a new one, will pick it up on thursday and will check it out. What kind of ammo do you use in your 250? I am lost as to what kind to buy haha also where is the best place to get extra mags and a holster? Thanks again


The extra mags are all over the net, midway, grabagun, cheaper than dirt, ebay, and our forum sponsors. Just remember, whatever you decide to buy, do it wisely. ask questions about the item to reassure you are getting want you want instead of finding out later it was a waste of money and time. Also, I urge you to take your time with your purchase and do some research. What may seem like a good deal one day, may be costly. Make a list of what you want, then one bye one do the price/quality/reputation of seller research, then purchase with confidence. I for instance was looking for some 250 mags, looked around and found 2 like new 15r 9mm mags ,200 rounds through each, and a shoulder holster for $70.00 shipped. I concentrated on one item at a time and knocked it out. There are also many other P250 forums or handgun forums too scan for sales(swap meets). Ask specific questions on your needs to the proper forum(s) area and you will find that there are many good people on these forums willing to help. Good luck with you research and purchases. Dimarrco


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SigSauerP250 said:


> Hello i recently purchased a Sig Sauer P250C. 40 cal. This is my first gun (i have shot other guns before but this is my first gun i purchased). I believe it is a Gen 1 and was wondering how i could tell if it was made later on after some of the bugs were worked out by Sig? I know the logo is different on gen 2's and a few other things thats why i am sure its a gen 1. Is there a way i can find the build date? Im hoping i dont get one that has some of the problems as i am a newb with owning and fixing my own gun. I loved it when i first held it and am excited to get it, but after seeing and reading some reviews i worried that maybe i got an old one that the shop was just trying to get rid of(on sale). Thanks for any info and advice as im looking to learn as much as possible about these guns. How do most feel about there p250?


I have the same gun as you (P250C). It's now my primary carry gun.

Mine was manufactured Nov. 3, 2011. I'm not aware of any issues or problems with it. I purchased extra mags for it. They are available and the prices have dropped a bit now. Just do a search for them, and you'll come up with plenty of sites to buy from.


----------



## snakeye (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice choice...I absolutely love mine. Some think (and there is just some people that shouldn't think) this is the bastard child of the Sig family but it is great accurate gun. The trigger pull gets some getting used to with the long pull but then again I had to get used to my wife


----------



## Elyboy (May 23, 2013)

I purchased a new P250 compact .40 S&W yesterday. I am an NRA Chief Range Safety Officer and oversee handgun leagues and many other shooting events. I open carry with these, and have been using my Sig P226 9mm, but wanted to carry a litter smaller pistol.
I have been looking for a P250 .40 compact for sometime, and this came with a good price. I ran it through its paces yesterday and did everything that I could to get a jam which never happened. Also, at 50 feet, this gun is amazingly accurate.
You didn't go wrong getting this gun and will be happy with it.
Congratulations.

Eric


----------



## Jwalk74 (May 4, 2013)

I am a former SIG p250c owner. Great gun, accurate, fairly concealable. The only downside for me was the DAO trigger. I couldn't stand the long pull. While shopping around I got bit by the 1911 bug. Stuck with SIG though. Got a FS railed .45 and a CCO c3. Both obviously SA.

You made a great decision on a SIG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malonezn1972 (Jun 30, 2013)

I just purchased a P250 9mm subcompact for my first ccw. I shot it for the first time today. I agree with snakeye, I absolutely love it. The DAO trigger does take some adjustment, but luckily I have owned a k-frame S&W .357 for about 17 or 18 years, and the trigger pull is similar, maybe only slightly longer. The first clip I put through it had me worried, as I had about a 2 ft. grouping from 25ft! However, by the 3rd clip I had it down to about 8 or 9 inches, and by the time I completed 100 rounds, I was hitting 16.9 oz water bottles every time from 25 ft. The only drawback I can see some people might have with it, is that the recoil is pretty stout on the subcompact. I did not have an issue with it, but my daughter, who owns a Walther PK380, test fired it and she was put-off by the recoil. But as I said, she is used to shooting the PK380 which has very little recoil, so I think she would probably grow accustomed to the P250 recoil with more practice.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Everyone should own a DAO handgun. Yes, the triggers do take some getting used to, but once you do, they are as easy to shoot as any other handgun. 

Good thing about owning a DAO handgun, is that if you should come across another, and you get a chance to shoot it, you'll have some history (experience) with one. :smt002


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a Sig P250 owners forum that you will find interesting.


----------



## charlie46 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum and also recently new to CWP here in Fl. Having a history with guns as a hunter in N.Y.(15 years ago), Also NRA small bore pistol shooting. I wanted a concealable pistol for EVERY day carry. I did a lot of shooting in the past with my Ruger Redhawk .44Mag so recall is no issue. I purchased a P250SC in .45ACP. Just wanted to say, What a great "little" gun this is. NO issues at ALL with it. What a blast to shoot. No target gun but more than accurate enough for it's purpose. I would recommend it highly. Thanks.


----------



## Dcompton (Jul 26, 2013)

You do know that your new P250 is completely modular and you can build it into something like 64 different combinations using kits you buy from SIG right? I find so many people that buy the 250 because it is a great little gun at a good price but they, nor the sales people have no clue what you can do with the 250. I got one specifically for this purpose. I have compact 9, full size 45, and compact 357Sig kits for mine. What an amazing little rig you just got. You will enjoy her for sure! When you get it, register it with SIG and they will give you 20% off your first caliber swap kit...makes them about $220 if I recall. Enjoy!


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Great choice! I have a P250SC in .40 and love it.


----------



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

*New P250C*

I just bought a new SIG P250 compact in 40. Went to the range and this thing is great, smooth DA trigger, reliable and very accurate. I wouldn't trade this gun for anything!


----------

